# Wild camping in Seaton/Sidmouth area.



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

We have to take Ian`s daughter down to Seaton in Devon this weekend, so thought we might stay a night somewhere rather than drive back the same evening. Does anyone know of somewhere with a nice view to wake up to? or failing that, just anywhere safe to park up for the night?
Taking into consideration, it will be only half light by the time we get there.

Many thanks, Sue and Ian


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

A bit down the road, but we had a night on Exmouth sea front last month.

Once all the boy racers and the pursuing police had gone home, it was a pretty peaceful night. Just the sound of the waves on the beach.

Woke up to find that we were the only vehicle in sight.

The parking meters issue a 24 hour ticket, so that must mean overnight (?).


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*wild camping seaton devon*

hi 
not far from seaton we stay on a regular basis at lyme regis on the top car park plenty of room dedicated m/h bays and only 40pence per night and 1pound all day


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ask Nukeadmin - (send a PM) - he lives down that way, sure to know a few spots :roll:


----------

